
JPMorgan Weighs Shifting Thousands of Jobs Out of New York Area - Merrill
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-28/jpmorgan-weighs-shifting-thousands-of-jobs-out-of-new-york-area
======
dajohnson89
This is very interesting. Besides the impact to the NYC economy, it's signals
a high level of confidence that a recession is imminent.

does anyone have a non-paywalled version of this article?

